# Slip yoke for TH300 vs 4 speed



## Markd15668 (Nov 2, 2011)

Trying find out the difference between slip yokes. Apparently the slip yoke for a two speed TH300 is half inch shorter than the slip yoke for 4 speed manual. Is that correct? 
Thanks!
.....Mark

1966 GTO Convertible Automatic


----------

